# Insurance



## ecgossett (May 8, 2007)

I have searched the message boards for this and not been able to find an answer.

What companies will insure a boat older then 20 years for chartering? I have a business plan, research, marketing plan and am just missing information on insurance.

Thanks,

Edward


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ever thing of calling a few charter companies and ask who insures them ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

do you have a USCG licensed captain??? you're gonna need one. If you need business insurance, try giving hartge INsurance a call in annapolis. They can probably find something for you. A lot of insurance companies have problems with insuring boats that old for commercial use. YMMV.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Try Markel American. I have a boat in a charter fleet and the policy through the fleet is with them. I have been very pleased with their response.

Tom


----------



## ecgossett (May 8, 2007)

*Re:*

Thanks for the information on companies to try!



> Ever thing of calling a few charter companies and ask who insures them?


Why yes I did and that is why I thought I would post a thread online. It seems a little bit more polite then randomly calling other charter companies.



> do you have a USCG licensed captain???


I'm taking a 6-pack course next week and another person is available who already has his license as a backup for me. 
I'm offering pay of $35 an hour which I think is pretty reasonable for a charter captain. If anyone in the Georgia/Florida boarder area is interested let me know.

Does anyone know where to find out information on pulling up on beaches for national and stage parks in Florida & Georgia?

Last question, I have an option on a 1977 Catalina 27' "Dinette Version" as a second boat. With a jib traveler and some TLC would this be a good boat for charters or rental?

- Edward
St. Mary's GA Cruising


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Edward,

What type of business are your planning? You mention chartering and rental in your last post. By chartering, do you mean a captained charter or bareboat? Big difference in risk, reward, and liability. 

As far as the $35 an hour for a captained charter that is competitive. Most of the charter companies will put a captain on the boat for $150-$250 a day. Dependent on where and when obviously.

Good luck. Most charter companies are financially viable because they manage and maintain other peoples boats. Limits the investment.


----------



## ecgossett (May 8, 2007)

*Re:re:*

Edward,



> What type of business are your planning? You mention chartering and rental in your last post. By chartering, do you mean a captained charter or bareboat? Big difference in risk, reward, and liability.


I was going to offer both. Of course rental would only go to qualified sailers who have taken a barefoot charter class. My other plan was to offer a seacamp off Cumberland Island where I take the boat out and moor it appropriatly. Who ever is staying out there would just take the ferry and use a dingy to get to the boat. Since the one hotel on the island charges $450 a night this is a viable option.



> As far as the $35 an hour for a captained charter that is competitive. Most of the charter companies will put a captain on the boat for $150-$250 a day.


Figuring in rough insurance estimates from others my pricing structure is half of companies across the state line in Florida.



> Good luck. Most charter companies are financially viable because they manage and maintain other peoples boats. Limits the investment.


From my marketing analysis this market is untapped. Lang's Seafood currently has the only charter business in town and own's the marina and public docks. They have a ferry going out to Cumberland and recently secured a concession for it. They are now the only charter allowed at or around the Island. This is something worth challenging, and I believe a market exists for sailboat charters. They have over 64,000 passengers a year on the ferry going out to Cumberland.


----------

